# Dragon Viv Wardrobe Conversion :)



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all.
This is my first major project so I decided to document it and let you all see step by step just how we (my dad and I) achieved the final result 

Ok, So here is my dragon's old tank, sitting on top of my old wardrobe









As you can see, the wardrobe is a decent size and will easily accomodate him even once he's fully grown (he's a bit of a dwarf so that should be too difficult lol). If you look closely, you can see him peering out at me from the top tank lol.

So really all that was needed was to put some glass panels in the doors.

Step 1 -Pull off doors!









Step 2 - Dad cuts out panels and poses, grinning like an idiot 










Step 3 - Create "sunken" area for glass to sit in










Step 4 - Take 3 days off cos it's raining and your dad is moaning about getting his hair wet .

Step 5 - Insert glass, seal with sealant, and secure with wooden strips.
ALLOW TO DRY!!!!

Step 6 - Re-mount doors and admire your handiwork









As you can see, I also installed a basking ledge and screwed his bamboo root jungle gym to the floor, creating a weird looking tree thingy lol.


Lastly, decorate any way you like and hope that ur dragon likes it too and doesnt go in a sulk with you for moving him lol.










Thanks for looking. Please let me know what you think :2thumb:
xx


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

In all honesty, for a ground dwelling species an aboreal viv is not the best idea, Its going to be really hard to get a correct thermal gradient and the UVb looks like a T8 and if the beardie is at the bottom, he/she is going to get practicaslly no UV. I would hve thought it be best to turn the wardrobe on its side.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

the enclousure looks awesome,
just not convinced its right for a bd


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

its a 12.0 + D3 UV. 
Also, I made sure that the ground space fits the minimum requirements for his size when he's fully grown, he just has always prefered to climb.
I may install a secondary UV source under the ledge at a later date, but for now, he spends all his time climbing and haning out at the top anyways
xx


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> In all honesty, for a ground dwelling species an aboreal viv is not the best idea, Its going to be really hard to get a correct thermal gradient and the UVb looks like a T8 and if the beardie is at the bottom, he/she is going to get practicaslly no UV. I would hve thought it be best to turn the wardrobe on its side.


In all fairness I've seen Beardies in aboreol viv's do quite well, they are suprisingly good climbers. In the wild they are often seen on top of fence posts etc, basking. 

OP - I think you've done a great job and it's always good to see something different from the norm on here. As long as the Beardie is regularly using the basking site I think it's good. I would add a couple more branches up to the site to make it more accessible. The UV position could be worked better as well.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i like it, but something iv found is not to put the senor for the stat on the floor of the basking area as the dragon can lie on it and effectivly cook himself...


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i like it, but something iv found is not to put the senor for the stat on the floor of the basking area as the dragon can lie on it and effectivly cook himself...


Its not the thermostat sensor, its a thermometer probe lol.

xx


----------

